# Arbeitsspeicher



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Moin liebe buffies ;D
Ich wollte mal meinen PC aufrüsten weil ich einfach nich raiden kann in Wow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte mal als dd Fauldarm mitgehen und das Spiel ist fast eingefroren. Also wollte ich wie gesagt mal meinen PC aufrüsten oder gleich einen neuen PC kaufen. Ich bräuchte mal ein bisschen Beratung in Sachen Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Worauf muss ich achten wenn ich mir ne Grafikkarte kaufe, außer dass sie um die 512 mb haben sollte? 
Und wegen dem Arbeitsspeicher wollte ich mal fragen, wieviel ich für Raiden in wow brauche...als Beispiel in icc^^ Hab da sowas gehört von 4gb...2x2gb riegel kosten aber um die 300 €? Müssten 3gb nicht auch reichen wenn man das so aufrüsten kann? Und als letzte Frage: Kann mein Mainboard auch nur mit einem Ram-riegel laufen? Wenns hilft: Hab ddr2 sockel und nen tatsächlichen takt von 267 MHz.
Schon mal im Voraus vielen Dank für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Also 2x2GB Ram reichen sicher aus, sollten so um die 100 Euro kosten;
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich dir entweder, die ATi Radeon HD5670 oder ATi Radeon HD5770 ans Herz legen, zweitere ist zwar teurer, bietet dir allerdings auch eine enorme Steigerung. Beide genannten Karten, schaffen WoW (je nach den anderen Komponenten) auf guten details, mit hoher auflösung.

Edit: Ehm okay, der RAM ist jetzt DDR3, aber DDR2 sollte noch billiger sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2010)

Also 3GB reichen in jedem Fall. Es gibt eh kein Spiel das vom Betriebsystem mehr als 2GB zugewiesen bekommt.

Ein Mainboard läuft sicherlich auch mit einem RAM-Riegel, aber du verzichtest dabei Dual-Channel, ist zwar nicht soviel Leistung die die dadurch verlierst, aber ein paar Prozent sind es doch.

Wenn du mit der Grafikkarte wieder etwas Up-To-Date sein möchtest kann ich dir den neuen Preis/Leistungshammer von nVidia empfehlen, die 460GTX. 230 Euro kostet die zwar, aber da hast du erst mal wieder eine Weile Ruhe.
Hier noch ein Test zu der Karte:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460/

Ich weis nicht was du jetzt für eine Karte bzw. Netzteil hast. Achte also darauf dass das Netzteil genügend Power hat. Ein gutes 500Watt Netzteil sollte reichen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

DDR2 wird nicht mehr produziert und ist dementsprechend teurer.

Post am besten mal die ganzen Daten deines Pcs:
Prozessor
Mainboard
Grafikkarte
Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatte
Netzteil

Da ich bei deinen bisherigen Aussagen nicht davon ausgehe, dass du ein 64Bit Betriebssystem hast, wären mehr als 3 GB ohnehin unnötig.
@Dago, ja aber man hat ja meistens mehrere Programme am laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort^^ Bin jetzt aber nich so der Computerspezi, deswegen weiß ich jetzt nich genau ob die DDR3 Riegel bei mir passen...weiß aber schon dass ddr3 mit ddr2 kompatibel is
Hab einfach mal everest an gemacht und hier mal reingepostet... Würde das denn funzen?

Informationsliste	Wert
Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften	
Modulname	Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5
Seriennummer	720F52C7h 
Herstellungsdatum	Woche 22 / 2006
Modulgröße	512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Modulart	Unbuffered
Speicherart	DDR2 SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit	DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Modulbreite	64 bit
Modulspannung	SSTL 1.8
Fehlerkorrekturmethode	Keine
Auffrischungsrate	Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Edit: Hier noch die anderen Sachen als Text:
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

 Version EVEREST v2.20.405/de
 Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
 Berichtsart Kurzbericht
 Computer XP2-ALEX
 Ersteller alex.meissner
 Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
 Datum 2010-07-27
 Zeit 17:56


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 CPU-Eigenschaften:
 CPU Typ DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
 CPU Bezeichnung Presler
 Befehlssatz x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
 Vorgesehene Taktung 3000 MHz
 Min / Max CPU Multiplier 12x / 15x
 Engineering Sample Nein
 L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
 L1 Datencache 16 KB
 L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

 Multi CPU:
 Motherboard ID OEM00000 PROD00000000
 CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz
 CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz

 CPU Hersteller:
 Firmenname Intel Corporation
 Produktinformation http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

 CPU Auslastung:
 CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
 CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 15 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 CPUID Eigenschaften:
 CPUID Hersteller GenuineIntel
 CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
 CPUID Revision 00000F62h
 IA Markenzeichen ID 00h (Unbekannt)
 Plattform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
 IA CPU Seriennummer Unbekannt
 Microcode Update Revision F
 HTT / CMP Units 1 / 2

 Befehlssatz:
 64-bit x86-Erweiterung (AMD64, EM64T) Unterstützt
 Alternate Instruction Set Nicht unterstützt
 AMD 3DNow! Nicht unterstützt
 AMD 3DNow! Professional Nicht unterstützt
 AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Nicht unterstützt
 AMD Extended MMX Nicht unterstützt
 Cyrix Extended MMX Nicht unterstützt
 IA-64 Nicht unterstützt
 IA MMX Unterstützt
 IA SSE Unterstützt
 IA SSE 2 Unterstützt
 IA SSE 3 Unterstützt
 CLFLUSH Befehl Unterstützt
 CMPXCHG8B Befehl Unterstützt
 CMPXCHG16B Befehl Unterstützt
 Conditional Move Befehl Unterstützt
 MONITOR / MWAIT Befehl Unterstützt
 RDTSCP Befehl Nicht unterstützt
 SYSCALL / SYSRET Befehl Nicht unterstützt
 SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Befehl Unterstützt
 VIA FEMMS Befehl Nicht unterstützt

 Security Features:
 Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Nicht unterstützt
 Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, ED Unterstützt
 Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Nicht unterstützt
 Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Nicht unterstützt
 Processor Serial Number (PSN) Nicht unterstützt

 Power Management Features:
 Automatic Clock Control Unterstützt
 Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Unterstützt, Deaktiviert
 Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Unterstützt, Deaktiviert
 Frequency ID Control Nicht unterstützt
 LongRun Nicht unterstützt
 LongRun Table Interface Nicht unterstützt
 PowerSaver 1.0 Nicht unterstützt
 PowerSaver 2.0 Nicht unterstützt
 PowerSaver 3.0 Nicht unterstützt
 Processor Duty Cycle Control Unterstützt
 Software Thermal Control Nicht unterstützt
 Temperature Sensing Diode Nicht unterstützt
 Thermal Monitor 1 Unterstützt
 Thermal Monitor 2 Nicht unterstützt
 Thermal Monitoring Nicht unterstützt
 Thermal Trip Nicht unterstützt
 Voltage ID Control Nicht unterstützt

 CPUID Besonderheiten:
 36-bit Page Size Extension Unterstützt
 Address Region Registers (ARR) Nicht unterstützt
 CPL Qualified Debug Store Unterstützt
 Debug Trace Store Unterstützt
 Debugging Extension Unterstützt
 Fast Save & Restore Unterstützt
 Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Unterstützt, Aktiviert
 L1 Context ID Unterstützt
 Local APIC On Chip Unterstützt
 Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Unterstützt
 Machine Check Exception (MCE) Unterstützt
 Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Nicht unterstützt
 Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Unterstützt
 Model Specific Registers (MSR) Unterstützt
 Page Attribute Table (PAT) Unterstützt
 Page Global Extension Unterstützt
 Page Size Extension (PSE) Unterstützt
 Pending Break Event Unterstützt
 Physical Address Extension (PAE) Unterstützt
 Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Nicht unterstützt
 Self-Snoop Unterstützt
 Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Unterstützt
 Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Unterstützt
 Virtual Mode Extension Unterstützt

 CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
 CPUID 00000000 00000006-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
 CPUID 00000001 00000F62-00020800-0000E43D-BFEBFBFF
 CPUID 00000002 605B5101-00000000-00000000-007D7040
 CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
 CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 00000006 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
 CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
 CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
 CPUID 80000004 20442029-20555043-30302E33-007A4847
 CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
 CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

 CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
 CPUID 00000000 00000006-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
 CPUID 00000001 00000F62-01020800-0000E43D-BFEBFBFF
 CPUID 00000002 605B5101-00000000-00000000-007D7040
 CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
 CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 00000006 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
 CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
 CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
 CPUID 80000004 20442029-20555043-30302E33-007A4847
 CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
 CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
 CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

 MSR Registers:
 MSR 00000017 000A-0000-0000-0000
 MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-1000
 MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-0F12-030F
 MSR 0000008B 0000-000F-0000-0000
 MSR 00000198 0000-0F24-0000-0F24
 MSR 00000199 0000-0000-0000-0F24
 MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0008
 MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
 MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
 MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-2006-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Motherboard Eigenschaften:
 Motherboard ID 12/07/2005-i945P-6A79TG06C-00
 Motherboard Name Unbekannt

 Front Side Bus Eigenschaften:
 Bustyp Intel NetBurst
 Busbreite 64 Bit
 Tatsächlicher Takt 200 MHz (QDR)
 Effektiver Takt 800 MHz
 Bandbreite 6400 MB/s

 Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
 Bustyp Dual DDR2 SDRAM
 Busbreite 128 Bit
 Tatsächlicher Takt 267 MHz (DDR)
 Effektiver Takt 533 MHz
 Bandbreite 8533 MB/s

 Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften:
 Bustyp Intel Direct Media Interface


--------[ Speicher ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Arbeitsspeicher:
 Gesamt 1023 MB
 Belegt 736 MB
 Frei 286 MB
 Ausgenutzt 72 %

 Auslagerungsdatei:
 Gesamt 2461 MB
 Belegt 699 MB
 Frei 1762 MB
 Ausgenutzt 28 %

 Virtueller Speicher:
 Gesamt 3484 MB
 Belegt 1435 MB
 Frei 2048 MB
 Ausgenutzt 41 %

 Physical Address Extension (PAE):
 Supported by Operating System Ja
 Supported by CPU Ja
 Aktiv Ja


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 [ DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5 ]

 Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
 Modulname Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5
 Seriennummer 720F52C7h 
 Herstellungsdatum Woche 22 / 2006
 Modulgröße 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
 Modulart Unbuffered
 Speicherart DDR2 SDRAM
 Speichergeschwindigkeit DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
 Modulbreite 64 bit
 Modulspannung SSTL 1.8
 Fehlerkorrekturmethode Keine
 Auffrischungsrate Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

 Speicher Timings:
 @ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-11 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
 @ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-11 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
 @ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

 Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
 Early RAS# Precharge Unterstützt
 Auto-Precharge Unterstützt
 Precharge All Unterstützt
 Write1/Read Burst Nicht unterstützt
 Buffered Address/Control Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 Registered Address/Control Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 On-Card PLL (Clock) Nicht unterstützt
 Buffered DQMB Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 Registered DQMB Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 Differential Clock Input Nicht unterstützt
 Redundant Row Address Nicht unterstützt

 Speichermodulhersteller:
 Firmenname Samsung
 Produktinformation http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm

 [ DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5 ]

 Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
 Modulname Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5
 Seriennummer 720F52B7h 
 Herstellungsdatum Woche 22 / 2006
 Modulgröße 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
 Modulart Unbuffered
 Speicherart DDR2 SDRAM
 Speichergeschwindigkeit DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
 Modulbreite 64 bit
 Modulspannung SSTL 1.8
 Fehlerkorrekturmethode Keine
 Auffrischungsrate Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

 Speicher Timings:
 @ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-11 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
 @ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-11 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
 @ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

 Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
 Early RAS# Precharge Unterstützt
 Auto-Precharge Unterstützt
 Precharge All Unterstützt
 Write1/Read Burst Nicht unterstützt
 Buffered Address/Control Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 Registered Address/Control Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 On-Card PLL (Clock) Nicht unterstützt
 Buffered DQMB Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 Registered DQMB Inputs Nicht unterstützt
 Differential Clock Input Nicht unterstützt
 Redundant Row Address Nicht unterstützt

 Speichermodulhersteller:
 Firmenname Samsung
 Produktinformation http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm


--------[ Chipsatz ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 [ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport i945P ]

 North Bridge Eigenschaften:
 North Bridge Intel Lakeport i945P
 Revision / Stepping 81 / A1
 Gehäusetyp 1202 Pin FC-BGA
 Gehäusegröße 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
 Core Spannung 1.5 V
 In-Order Queue Depth 12

 Speichercontroller:
 Typ Dual Channel (128 Bit)
 Aktiv-Modus Dual Channel (128 Bit)

 Speicher Timings:
 CAS Latency (CL) 4T
 RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
 RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
 RAS Active Time (tRAS) 11T

 Fehlerkorrektur:
 ECC Nicht unterstützt
 ChipKill ECC Nicht unterstützt
 RAID Nicht unterstützt
 ECC Scrubbing Nicht unterstützt

 Speichersteckplätze:
 DRAM Steckplatz #1 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
 DRAM Steckplatz #2 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)

 PCI Express Controller:
 PCI-E x16 port #2 Belegt @ x16 (nVIDIA NV44 Video Adapter)

 Chipsatzhersteller:
 Firmenname Intel Corporation
 Produktinformation http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
 Treiberdownload http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

 [ South Bridge: Intel 82801GB ICH7 ]

 South Bridge Eigenschaften:
 South Bridge Intel 82801GB ICH7
 Revision / Stepping E1 / A1
 Gehäusetyp 652 Pin mBGA
 Gehäusegröße 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
 Core Spannung 1.5 V

 High Definition Audio:
 Audio-Controllertyp Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
 Codec Name Unbekannt
 Codec ID FFFFFFFFh
 Codec Revision FFFFFFFFh

 Chipsatzhersteller:
 Firmenname Intel Corporation
 Produktinformation http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
 Treiberdownload http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 BIOS Eigenschaften:
 BIOS Typ Award Modular
 Award BIOS Typ Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
 Award BIOS Nachricht 8I945PE 10k FS
 Datum System BIOS 12/07/05
 Datum Video BIOS 12/09/05

 BIOS Hersteller:
 Firmenname Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
 Produktinformation http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
 BIOS Aufrüstungen http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

 Probleme und Hinweise:
 Hinweis Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
 Hinweis Das System BIOS ist älter als 2 Jahre. Überprüfen Sie, ob Updates vorhanden sind.
 Hinweis Das Video BIOS ist älter als 2 Jahre. Überprüfen Sie, ob Updates vorhanden sind.


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 B00 D00 F00: Intel 82945P Memory Controller Hub [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 70 27 06 00 90 20 81 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 00 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 01 40 D1 FE 05 00 00 F0 01 80 D1 FE 
 Offset 50: 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 01 30 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 10 11 11 33 00 00 00 00 FF 03 00 00 40 0A 38 00 
 Offset A0: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
 Offset E0: 09 00 09 51 CA E1 9B 98 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D01 F00: Intel 82945P PCI Express Root Port [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 71 27 07 00 10 00 81 00 04 06 08 00 01 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 20 
 Offset 20: 00 E0 F0 E2 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
 Offset 80: 01 90 02 C8 00 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 58 14 00 50 
 Offset 90: 05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 10 00 41 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 25 01 02 
 Offset B0: 40 00 01 11 80 25 00 01 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1B F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 D8 27 06 00 10 00 01 00 03 04 08 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 04 00 10 E3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 02 A1 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
 Offset 40: 01 00 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 C8 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 01 BC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 C9 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 01 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 CA 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 01 B4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 CB 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 01 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 04 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 04 00 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 CC 27 06 00 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 40 10 E3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 06 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
 Offset 70: 00 00 F7 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 20 00 00 88 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 DB B6 6D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 80 00 09 88 85 40 00 86 0F 01 00 86 17 02 20 

 B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 00 10 00 E1 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 A0 A0 80 22 
 Offset 20: 00 E3 00 E3 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
 Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 B8 27 07 01 10 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 01 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 40: 01 04 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 85 80 83 8B D0 00 00 00 8A 80 80 87 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 08 34 01 08 0C 00 91 02 0C 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 20 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 55 59 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 80 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 A8 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 C0 27 05 00 B0 02 01 80 01 01 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 01 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 02 B0 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 
 Offset 40: 07 A3 77 E3 B0 00 00 00 0D 00 01 22 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 C0 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 02 00 1F 00 80 01 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 DA 27 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 01 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 01 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
 Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 B01 D00 F00: nVIDIA NV44 Video Adapter

 Offset 00: DE 10 60 01 07 00 10 00 A1 00 00 03 08 00 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 00 E0 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 E1 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7D 10 5B 5A 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 01 68 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 C0 04 2C 01 
 Offset 80: 10 28 0A 00 01 2D 01 00 48 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

 B02 D01 F00: Philips SAA7134 PCI AV Decoder

 Offset 00: 31 11 34 71 06 00 90 02 01 00 80 04 00 20 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 50 00 E3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 16 00 50 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 54 20 
 Offset 40: 01 00 01 06 00 20 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

 B02 D07 F00: Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 1394A-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller

 Offset 00: 4C 10 24 80 06 00 10 02 00 10 00 0C 08 20 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 40 00 E3 00 00 00 E3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 00 10 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 02 04 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 10 00 00 00 82 10 00 00 58 14 00 10 00 00 00 00 

 B02 D08 F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LAN Controller [A-1]

 Offset 00: 86 80 DC 27 07 00 90 02 01 00 00 02 08 40 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 60 00 E3 01 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 00 E0 
 Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 08 38 
 Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 FE 
 Offset E0: 00 40 00 3A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

 PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

 Offset 100: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
 Offset 110: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 58 03 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
 Offset 120: 06 0A 00 40 00 05 00 E2 F0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 130: C4 06 00 00 6D 06 1A 87 08 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 160: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 49 62 33 98 87 21 E0 
 Offset 170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 180: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
 Offset 190: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 58 03 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
 Offset 1A0: 06 0A 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

 PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

 Offset 200: 02 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 210: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

 PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

 Offset C00: 22 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C10: 00 00 00 00 03 02 80 00 0B 0E 07 07 00 00 23 32 
 Offset C20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C30: 06 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset CA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset CB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset CC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset CD0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
 Offset CE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset CF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 C000:0000 U.w.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......c...IBM VGA Compatible........12/09/05
 C000:0040 .................b..}.[Z...............".........PMIDl.o.......
 C000:0080 .....3~2....@...........1T......}.[Z.@......j!...........J!....
 C000:00C0 ................................................................
 C000:0100 ....HWEAPCIR..`.........w.......NVIDIA GeForce 6500 VGA BIOS...V
 C000:0140 GA BIOS..........................................Version 5.44.02
 C000:0180 .52.68 ....Copyright (C) 1996-2005 NVIDIA Corp..................
 C000:01C0 .....................................nv44 Board - p280h7 ......
 C000:0200 ........Chip Rev ...........BIT......G2.....B.....C.....D.....
 C000:0240 I.....L.....t.....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c...
 C000:0280 ..i.$.......R.D.h.......00/00/00..UU.........\d/.\....`]r]z].].]
 C000:02C0 .]r]..7.=.C.[.s..........^O...1...............B.... .Pq....(./.-
 C000:0300 /#..#......\.q5T5..R.D..`.2K..CDS]12/09/05..............1.....'.
 C000:0340 ....I...I.g.I...........^.......B.......I...n...Z...L.........a.
 C000:0380 ....fYe.L.F.F.F.......F.n.8...q.F.F.t.......x.8...X.f`...`].....
 C000:03C0 ...........u..fa....f`3....fa....C.>....8.......u.........8...t.


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Motherboard 12/07/2005-i945P-6A79TG06C-00
 Motherboard 8I945PE 10k FS
 Motherboard DMIMOBO: FUJITSU SIEMENS GA-8I945PE
 Motherboard DMISYS: FUJITSU SIEMENS GA-8I945PE


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.



Speicher Timings	
@ 266 MHz	5.0-4-4-11 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz	4.0-4-4-11 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz	3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Speichermodulbesonderheiten	
Early RAS# Precharge	Unterstützt
Auto-Precharge	Unterstützt
Precharge All	Unterstützt
Write1/Read Burst	Nicht unterstützt
Buffered Address/Control Inputs	Nicht unterstützt
Registered Address/Control Inputs	Nicht unterstützt
On-Card PLL (Clock)	Nicht unterstützt
Buffered DQMB Inputs	Nicht unterstützt
Registered DQMB Inputs	Nicht unterstützt
Differential Clock Input	Nicht unterstützt
Redundant Row Address	Nicht unterstützt

Speichermodulhersteller	
Firmenname	Samsung
Produktinformation	http://www.samsung.c.../DRAM/index.htm


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

DDR3 ist eben nicht mit DDR2 kompatibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte auch noch die Daten zu den anderen PC-Komponenten!


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> @Dago, ja aber man hat ja meistens mehrere Programme am laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deswegen reichen 3GB ja eigentlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte der TE alledings mal vorhaben auf ein anderes System umzusteigen z.B. Win 7 64bit, dann sollten es schon 4GB sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

Vorallem find ich das Mainboard nicht was hier Everest ausgespuckt hat, scheint ein LGA775 zu sein, aber ka.
@TE Post mal bitte Daten zu Prozessor, Grafikkarte und Netzteil. Die Kiste scheint echt schon etwas älter zu sein mit 1GB Ram.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Hab ja eben als edit nochmal die daten angehangen...reichen die aus?


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Die Kiste is auch älter... so um die 3 Jahre^^

Informationsliste	Wert
CPU-Eigenschaften	
CPU Typ	DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
CPU Bezeichnung	Presler
Befehlssatz	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Vorgesehene Taktung	3000 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier	12x / 15x
Engineering Sample	Nein
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions
L1 Datencache	16 KB
L2 Cache	2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU	
Motherboard ID	OEM00000 PROD00000000
CPU #0	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz
CPU #1	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz

CPU Hersteller	
Firmenname	Intel Corporation
Produktinformation	http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Auslastung	
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1	0 %
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2	100 %

Informationsliste	Wert
Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften	
Grafikkarte	nVIDIA NV44
GPU Codename	NV44
PCI-Geräte	10DE / 0160
Transistoren	77 Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie	0.11u
Gehäusefläche	110 mm2
Bustyp	PCI Express x16 @ x16
Speichergröße	256 MB
GPU Takt	398 MHz
RAMDAC Takt	400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	4
Textureinheiten (TMU) / Pipeline	1
Vertex Shaders	3 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders	1 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardwareunterstützung	DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate	1592 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate	1592 MTexel/s

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften	
Bustyp	DDR
Busbreite	64 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt	266 MHz (DDR)
Effektiver Takt	532 MHz
Bandbreite	4256 MB/s

Grafikprozessorhersteller	
Firmenname	NVIDIA Corporation
Produktinformation	http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Treiberdownload	http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

nVIDIA GPU Registers	
nv-000000	044000A2
nv-100000	00000000
nv-100200	43003E00
nv-10020C	10000000
nv-101000	2348CE9B
nv-680500	00000000
nv-680504	00000000
nv-680570	00000000
nv-680574	00000000
nv-68057C	80000E02
nv-001540	7FFF0703
nv-004000	8000011C
nv-004004	011F3B04
nv-004008	C000001C
nv-004020	E041001C
nv-004024	15040F02
nv-004028	80000AA8
nv-00C040	3C0BC003


Aber wo finde ich die Daten zum Netzteil?


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

Was willst du mit dem System machen? Eine sinnvolle AUfrüstung in Richtung aktuelle Spiele gut spielen gibts damit leider weniger. Ich würde da eher zu nem neuen Pc raten, der Prozessor ist auch ziemlich alt und schwach...


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber n kumpel von mir der sich mit PC beruflich "befasst" meint, dass der Prozessor noch in Ordnung ist...würd mir dann aber ienen PC von Dell kaufen...was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2010)

DELL ist gut, aber auch scheißteuer. Haben halt nen guten Support. Blöd ist, dass sie überall ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, was das Aufrüsten oft erschwert oder gar unmöglich macht.
Jemand, der sich auskennt, wird da nicht kaufen. Außer jetzt im professionellen Bereich. Für den Heimanwender ist es zu empfehlen, wenn man 

A: von Tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat
B: viel Kohle hat und auf guten Support wert legt
C: über das Manko mit dem Aufrüsten hinwegsehen kann, weil man sich irgendwann dann eh wieder ne komplett neue Büchse holt


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

wieviel Geld hättest du denn so zur Verfügung?


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Also der PC den ich mir holen würde wäre der Inspiron 560 oder der 570... Link: http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/desktops_great_deals?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber n kumpel von mir der sich mit PC beruflich "befasst" meint, dass der Prozessor noch in Ordnung ist...würd mir dann aber ienen PC von Dell kaufen...was sagt ihr dazu?



Dann aht er gelinde gesagt keine Ahnung. Der Pentium D 930 ist nicht nur lahm, er frisst auch Strom wie ne Kirmes und wird dabei heiß wie ein Backofen. Die Pentium D Serie waren nie gute CPUs, auch zum Release nicht,


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Aber was haltet ihr von den Dell-PC's?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Aber was haltet ihr von den Dell-PC's?



Sie sind in Ordnung, allerdings sind sie ziemlich teuer, da kannst du dir, wenn du ihn selbst baust eine menge sparen!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Aber was haltet ihr von den Dell-PC's?



Die Grafikkarte taugt bei beiden bestenfalls um Briefe zuschreiben und Browserspiele zu machen, zum richtigen spielen sind sie unbrauchbar. Da auch ein Angabe zum Netzteil fehlt ist ungewiss ob die Aufrüstbar wäre...

Davon abgesehen sind die CPUs auch nicht der Renner und die PCs sind masslos überteuert.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte taugt bei beiden bestenfalls um Briefe zuschreiben und Browserspiele zu machen, zum richtigen spielen sind sie unbrauchbar. Da auch ein Angabe zum Netzteil fehlt ist ungewiss ob die Aufrüstbar wäre...
> 
> Davon abgesehen sind die CPUs auch nicht der Renner und die PCs sind masslos überteuert.



Wieso sind die denn zu schlecht? Die müssten doch eigtl für Wow reichen...


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Wieso sind die denn zu schlecht? Die müssten doch eigtl für Wow reichen...



Ja für WoW würden sie reichen, aber das ist praktisch so

Du gibst mehr Geld aus für einen Smart aus, selbst wenn du einen Mercedes billiger haben könntest...desweiteren würde die grafikkarte NOCH sicher für wow reichen, in einem jahr wird das aber vielleicht schon wieder anders aussehen, wenn du dann ein schlechtes netzteil drinn hast kannst du die wahrscheinlich nichtmal auswechselnl


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Okay welchen PC würdet ihr mir denn dann empfehlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ja für WoW würden sie reichen, aber das ist praktisch so



Unsinn, eine HD5450 reicht nicht für WoW genausowenig wie GTS310 das sind reine Office Karten und für HTPC Kisten. Bitte nicht solche unwahrheiten verbreiten....


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Unsinn, eine HD5450 reicht nicht für WoW genausowenig wie GTS310 das sind reine Office Karten und für HTPC Kisten. Bitte nicht solche unwahrheiten verbreiten....



Sorry, hab mich scheinbar total verguckt ox_XO


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sorry, hab mich scheinbar total verguckt ox_XO



Kommt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Okay welchen PC würdet ihr mir denn dann empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist hier die Frage


Währst du denn in der Lage dir selbst einen zu bauen?


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Naja eher nicht denk ich... Gibts eben zu viele Dinge die man beachten muss für mich^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Naja eher nicht denk ich... Gibts eben zu viele Dinge die man beachten muss für mich^^



Hast du dich denn bereits damit auseinander gesetzt? 
Sogar ich kann das : /


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Ich mein warum hab ich denn den Thread eröffnet^^ Schließlich bin ich ziemlich unerfahren...oder ich kanns doch so machen dass ich in den Saturn gehe und dann mal mich umgucke...


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Ich mein warum hab ich denn den Thread eröffnet^^ Schließlich bin ich ziemlich unerfahren...oder ich kanns doch so machen dass ich in den Saturn gehe und dann mal mich umgucke...



...Es wird immer besser, dann bestelle lieber bei Dell


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allgemein sind Fertig-Rechner oft teurer und oftmals sind auch minderwertige Komponenten, bei Netzteilen und Mainboard z.b., verbaut.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Fangen wir am besten mal von vorne an... mein aktuelles budget liegt bei ungefähr 500 €... reicht das für nen halbwegs akzeptablen Spiele-PC?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2010)

Schau doch einfach mal in den Sticky rein. Da ist eigentlich für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei.
http://www.buffed.de...-junijuli-2010/
Bei den dort gelisteten PC´s hast du schon genug Leistung. Gehobene Mittelklasse ist so ab dem 750Euro PC 


Edit: Also mit 500&#8364;uro wird das schon ein bisschen knapp. Das ist dann mehr ein Office-PC mit dem man einiges spielen kann, aber wirklich gute Leistung haben diese nicht. Da muss man dann mit einigen Einschränkungen leben. Und wenn du wieder zwei, drei Jahre was davon haben willst, ist so ein PC eher nicht zu empfehlen. Dann spare lieber noch ein bisschen, wenn du nicht mehr Geld locker machen kannst. Mit einem 500Euro PC wirst du sicherlich nicht glücklich.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in den Sticky rein. Da ist eigentlich für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei.
> http://www.buffed.de...-junijuli-2010/
> Bei den dort gelisteten PC´s hast du schon genug Leistung. Gehobene Mittelklasse ist so ab dem 750Euro PC
> 
> ...



Für WoW reicht der 500er, dicke


----------



## DerKleineAlex (27. Juli 2010)

Sorry Leute aber ich hab ne ziemlich oft wechselnde Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denk mal wenn ich mir schon so einen PC kaufe, sollte ich mir einen Richtigen kaufen, mit denen ich auch ein paar aktuellere Games zocken kann^^
Von jetzt auf gleich würde ich mir die 750€-Variante kaufen... scheint die Mitte zwischen Highend und Mainstream zu sein...Überleg es mir aber nochmal.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber ich hab ne ziemlich oft wechselnde Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vergiss nicht das du, noch ein Betriebsprogramm brauchst (falls' du keins' hast) was so mit 80 euro zu buche steht.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Für WoW reicht der 500er, dicke


Mit ein paar Einschränkungen sicherlich, aber keiner weis genau wie der PC mit Cata gefordert sein wird. Ich weis ja nicht was in der Beta Grafiktechnisch alles schon drin ist, aber man kann davon ausgehen das die Anforderungen wieder um einiges steigen werden, wenn man die ganze Pracht geniesen will. 
Aber igendwie gebe ich lieber ein bisschen mehr aus, als gleich nächstes Jahr wieder was neues kaufen zu müssen, was im Endeffekt dann vielleicht teurer wird, als wenn man sich gleich für einen etwas besseren PC entscheidet. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. 


DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber ich hab ne ziemlich oft wechselnde Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist sicherlich keine schlechte Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Unsinn, eine HD5450 reicht nicht für WoW genausowenig wie GTS310 das sind reine Office Karten und für HTPC Kisten. Bitte nicht solche unwahrheiten verbreiten....



Bitte nicht solche Unwahrheiten erzählen, WoW läuft auf einer GT210/310 mit niedrigen-mittleren Einstellungen flüssig.
Du wirst mir nicht glauben auf welchen pcs ich schon WoW gepsielt habe (5-mann innis) 
zB
Laptop
Prozessor: 1,6GHz Intel Pentium Singlecore
RAM: 512 MB
Grafikkarte: Mobility Radeon 9600 (bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher)
@externe Festplatte
(Natürlich alles auf 0 geschraubt in den ATI settings und WoW settings, kam aber auf tw. 60 FPS


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Unsinn, eine HD5450 reicht nicht für WoW genausowenig wie GTS310 das sind reine Office Karten und für HTPC Kisten. Bitte nicht solche unwahrheiten verbreiten....



Bitte nicht solche Unwahrheiten erzählen, WoW läuft auf einer GT210/310 mit niedrigen-mittleren Einstellungen flüssig.
Du wirst mir nicht glauben auf welchen pcs ich schon WoW gepsielt habe (5-mann innis) 
zB
Laptop
Prozessor: 1,6GHz Intel Pentium Singlecore
RAM: 512 MB
Grafikkarte: Mobility Radeon 9600 (bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher)
@externe Festplatte
(Natürlich alles auf 0 geschraubt in den ATI settings und WoW settings, kam aber auf tw. 60 FPS


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Bitte nicht solche Unwahrheiten erzählen, WoW läuft auf einer GT210/310 mit niedrigen-mittleren Einstellungen flüssig.
> Du wirst mir nicht glauben auf welchen pcs ich schon WoW gepsielt habe (5-mann innis)
> zB
> Laptop
> ...



Aber bestimmt nicht auf 1680x1050 oder gar 1920x1080, und bestimmt auch noch Classic oder BC.

Ansonsten ist das dann nicht spielen das ist dahinvegitieren, wenn ich alles auf Null runterschrauben muss kann ich mir das auch gleich sparen. 

Davon abgesehen hab ich WoW auch schon auf einem Atom mit Intel-Grafik "gespielt", kommt halt immer darauf an wie masochistisch man veranlagt ist, aber wirklich Spaß machen tut das net, genausowenig wie wenn ich die Grafik so weit runterschrauben muss das ich auch gleich wieder Pong spielen könnte...


----------



## DerKleineAlex (28. Juli 2010)

Nochmal zu den PC's... Die Gehäuse von Xigmatek find ich jetzt aber n bisschen zu übertrieben... würde da lieber was normaleres haben...könnte ich da nicht einfach mein Scaleo P Gehäuse behalten und für den neuen PC verwenden? Oder was muss ich dabei beachten wenn ich mir ein neues kaufen müsste?


----------



## Palimbula (28. Juli 2010)

Ältere Gehäuse haben in der Regel mindestens mehrere Nachteile: Gewicht, Führung des Luftstroms nicht immer optimal für neue Hardware, Platz (in Punkto moderne Grafikkarten), Desgin des Innenraums. Wenn du mit diesen, ggfl. vorhandenen, Nachteilen leben kannst, brauchst du natürlich kein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den PC's... Die Gehäuse von Xigmatek find ich jetzt aber n bisschen zu übertrieben... würde da lieber was normaleres haben...könnte ich da nicht einfach mein Scaleo P Gehäuse behalten und für den neuen PC verwenden? Oder was muss ich dabei beachten wenn ich mir ein neues kaufen müsste?



XIGMATEK: Asgard
Was ist daran übertrieben?
Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist das wirklich großartig.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Fuer den Preis ist das wirklich ein Top Gehaeuse. Da gibt's  nicht zu meckern. Glaub Asoriel hatte das auch.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (28. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> XIGMATEK: Asgard
> Was ist daran übertrieben?
> Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist das wirklich großartig.



DAS ist ja eigtl nicht das Problem... wollte eben einen PC, der äußerlich "normaler" aussieht, also wie ein ganz normaler PC...wobei Asgard diesen eher wie einen Ultra gamer Pc aussehen lässt... Könntet ihr mir dann vllt Alternativen vorschlagen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> DAS ist ja eigtl nicht das Problem... wollte eben einen PC, der äußerlich "normaler" aussieht, also wie ein ganz normaler PC...wobei Asgard diesen eher wie einen Ultra gamer Pc aussehen lässt... Könntet ihr mir dann vllt Alternativen vorschlagen?



Also das Asgard I sieht doch noch, recht normal aus.
Vielleicht gefällt dir die Nachfolgeversion II besser; Hier


----------



## DerKleineAlex (28. Juli 2010)

Sry für doppelpost hab mir aber noch nen PC zeigen lassen:
Der Acer m3910
Prozessor: Intel COre i5-650 (3,20 GHz, mit Intel Turbo Boost bis zu 3,46 GHz, 4MB Intel Smart Cache
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5570 mit 1024 MB und Direct X 11
Arbeitsspeicehr: 4GB
Festplatte: 1GB

Der kostet (nur?) 699€...Wie is denn da so das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis?
Wenn irgendwas schlecht ist, sagt es bitte, gibt ne noch bessere Version die aber natürlich auch teurer ist...und zu viel möchte ich ja wie ihr wisst auch nicht ausgeben:laugh:

P.S.: Mein Vater hat mir einfach mal den Prospekt von Saturn in die Hand gedrückt und mich gefragt...


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Sry für doppelpost hab mir aber noch nen PC zeigen lassen:
> Der Acer m3910
> Prozessor: Intel COre i5-650 (3,20 GHz, mit Intel Turbo Boost bis zu 3,46 GHz, 4MB Intel Smart Cache
> Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5570 mit 1024 MB und Direct X 11
> ...



Ich vermute, dass bei der Festplatte ein Druckfehler ist?^^

Naja wie gesagt, du weißt bei fertig rechnern ebend nie, was für Netzteile und Mainboards verbaut wurden, die beiden Teile bilden aber nunmal, Herz und Skelett deines Rechners' und wenn du da schlechte hast kann das fatale Folgen haben, für den Rest der teile


----------



## DerKleineAlex (29. Juli 2010)

Okay langsam werden es sogar für mich zu viele PC's tut mir leid dass ich euch damit nerve... aber jetzt wurde mir auch noch der MEdion Akoya P6310 D (http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Test-PC-Hardware-Media_Markt_Acer_Aspire_M5811_PT.SDGE2.135_-5462288.html) empfohlen... Wie ist denn das mit dem Aufrüsten im Allgemeinem bei Medion PC's? Gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis scheint er ja zu haben...


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Okay langsam werden es sogar für mich zu viele PC's tut mir leid dass ich euch damit nerve... aber jetzt wurde mir auch noch der MEdion Akoya P6310 D (http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Test-PC-Hardware-Media_Markt_Acer_Aspire_M5811_PT.SDGE2.135_-5462288.html) empfohlen... Wie ist denn das mit dem Aufrüsten im Allgemeinem bei Medion PC's? Gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis scheint er ja zu haben...



Mit nem 350 Watt Netzteil wirst' da nicht viel machen können und ohne genaue bezeichnung des Mainboards' können wir dir eh' nix sagen, oh auser das ich nochmal darauf hinweißen will, fertigpcs' von media markt nicht soooo geil sind


----------



## DerKleineAlex (29. Juli 2010)

Rein theoretisch lässt dich das Netzteil doch austauschen lassen... aber so wie momentan der PC in sachen leistung is brauch ich doch auch nicht wirklich aufrüsten oder? Und obwohl der PC von Aldi ist hat er ja eigtl ne gute Bewertung bekommen... Müsste dann doch eigtl okay sein für meine Ansprüche als Wowgamer und xbox besitzer^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch lässt dich das Netzteil doch austauschen lassen... aber so wie momentan der PC in sachen leistung is brauch ich doch auch nicht wirklich aufrüsten oder? Und obwohl der PC von Aldi ist hat er ja eigtl ne gute Bewertung bekommen... Müsste dann doch eigtl okay sein für meine Ansprüche als Wowgamer und xbox besitzer^^



Rein theoretisch lässt sich ein netzteil austauschen, dann verstehe ich aber nicht warum du dir nicht gleich einen selbst bauen willst..die arbeit beim neu verkabeln ist auch nicht viel größer als die vom neu zusammenbauen, zumindest finde ich das verkabeln immer grausam


----------



## Xerivor (29. Juli 2010)

Manche Leute haben nunmal keine Lust einen PC selbst zusammen zu bauen oder sich die Mühe zu machen sich etwas zusammen zu stellen deswegen kaufen sie sich einen Fertig PC kann ich verstehen.

Am besten gehst du in einen Kleinen Computerladen in deiner Stadt und holst dir von dort mal ein Angebot ein zeigst es uns... nicht gleich kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was auch noch eine möglichkeit wär die Komplett Angebote von Alternate


----------



## DerKleineAlex (30. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben nunmal keine Lust einen PC selbst zusammen zu bauen oder sich die Mühe zu machen sich etwas zusammen zu stellen deswegen kaufen sie sich einen Fertig PC kann ich verstehen.



Genau das is das was mein Problem ist^^ Ich taste mich lieber an das Aufrüsten ran bevor ich nen ganzen PC zusammenstell^^
Mit den "kleinen Computerladen" gibts bei mir nen Problem. In meiner Stadt gibts nämlich gar nicht viele davon... Deswegen hab ich ja vorher auch mal die beiden Angebote von Saturn und Aldi gepostet... Und würde gerne mal dazu ein Feedback erhalten^^ Hab bisher ja nur gehört dass es eben mögliche Aufrüstprobleme gibt wegen Netzteil und Mainboard... Aber wie sind denn die PC's eurer Meinung nach in Sachen Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und so? 
Ach und danke wegen dem Link zu Alternate... Den werd ich mir auch mal merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Genau das is das was mein Problem ist^^ Ich taste mich lieber an das Aufrüsten ran bevor ich nen ganzen PC zusammenstell^^
> Mit den "kleinen Computerladen" gibts bei mir nen Problem. In meiner Stadt gibts nämlich gar nicht viele davon... Deswegen hab ich ja vorher auch mal die beiden Angebote von Saturn und Aldi gepostet... Und würde gerne mal dazu ein Feedback erhalten^^ Hab bisher ja nur gehört dass es eben mögliche Aufrüstprobleme gibt wegen Netzteil und Mainboard... Aber wie sind denn die PC's eurer Meinung nach in Sachen Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und so?
> Ach und danke wegen dem Link zu Alternate... Den werd ich mir auch mal merken
> 
> ...



Fertig Pc's kann man aber nunmal schlecht aufrüsten, dass ist ebend auch der sinn dahinter, dass du dir in einem jahr, nicht einfach eine neue Grafikkartek kaufen kannst

Sondern dir nen neuen total überteuerten rechner kaufen musst.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Der ALDI Rechner ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz ok, insofern man das beiliegende Softwarepaket einbezieht. Du hast natürlich dennoch alle Nachteile eines Fertig-PCs und ne absolute Gamingmaschine ist der auch nicht. Die HD5670 ist bestenfalls eine Mid-Range Grafikkarte und kommt bei Full-HD AUflösung(1920x1080) sehr schnell gehörig ins schwitzen. Lieber eine Konfiguration von hier (bspw. aus meinen Stickythread) bestellen und zusammenbauen (lassen). Da bekommst du für dein Geld das maximale raus. Alles andere ist immer mit Kompromissen verbunden und oft auch noch deutlich teurer.

Der Saturn-Rechner ist ein überteuerter Hobel, Finger weg davon.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (31. Juli 2010)

... Also wieder zurück zu dem im anderen Thread vorgeschlagenen PC für 750€: Ich habe, nachden ihr mich beraten habt (von meiner seite aus, die meiner Eltern ist ungewiss^^) beschlossen, dass ich mir dann doch diesen PC zusammenstelle, da dieser ja eine gute Leistung hat und (hoffentlich) auch leichter aufzurüsten ist. Und da in dem Thread auch Alternate vorkam, hab ich wieder ein paar Fragen: Bei den verschiedenen Preissuchmaschinen gibts ja immer wieder verschiedene Versionen, wie zb. bei der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev b: Da gab es die PCGH und die 2100 Edition...woher weiß ich dann welche die richtige ist? Und ist Alternate die beste Variante in Sachen Sicherheit? Oder könntet ihr 'nen besseren vorschlagen...wie ihr wisst bin ich ja nich so der spezi da drin^^


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Nimm die Rev. B. Steht aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch im Thread dabei.

Alternate ist prinzipiell ein guter Shop, preislich allerdings höher angesiedelt(~20%) als andere. Wenn du selbst bastelst: mindfactory und hoh.de. Wenn du zusammenbauen lässt geh zu hardwareversand. Die haben nen Zusammenbauservice.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> ... Also wieder zurück zu dem im anderen Thread vorgeschlagenen PC für 750€: Ich habe, nachden ihr mich beraten habt (von meiner seite aus, die meiner Eltern ist ungewiss^^) beschlossen, dass ich mir dann doch diesen PC zusammenstelle, da dieser ja eine gute Leistung hat und (hoffentlich) auch leichter aufzurüsten ist. Und da in dem Thread auch Alternate vorkam, hab ich wieder ein paar Fragen: Bei den verschiedenen Preissuchmaschinen gibts ja immer wieder verschiedene Versionen, wie zb. bei der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev b: Da gab es die PCGH und die 2100 Edition...woher weiß ich dann welche die richtige ist? Und ist Alternate die beste Variante in Sachen Sicherheit? Oder könntet ihr 'nen besseren vorschlagen...wie ihr wisst bin ich ja nich so der spezi da drin^^




o_O Wozu brauchst du, bei normaler CPU Benutzung einen Scythe mugen 2?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> o_O Wozu brauchst du, bei normaler CPU Benutzung einen Scythe mugen 2?



Damit mans leise und kühl hat, besonders in den warmen Sommertagen?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Exaktemundo.


----------



## DerKleineAlex (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> o_O Wozu brauchst du, bei normaler CPU Benutzung einen Scythe mugen 2?



Ich brauch eben laut Kyragans Empfehlung in seinem Thread nen Scythe Mugen 2... Versuch mich eben genau an die Vorgaben zum 750€ mit dem Intel Prozessor...Hab aber wie gesagt immer wieder Probleme mit dem Zusammenstellen...könntet ihr mir dabei helfen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

DerKleineAlex schrieb:


> Ich brauch eben laut Kyragans Empfehlung in seinem Thread nen Scythe Mugen 2... Versuch mich eben genau an die Vorgaben zum 750€ mit dem Intel Prozessor...Hab aber wie gesagt immer wieder Probleme mit dem Zusammenstellen...könntet ihr mir dabei helfen?



In wie fern Probleme?


----------



## DerKleineAlex (10. August 2010)

Also nachdem ich versucht habe die Probleme aufzulisten, sind es einfach zu viele geworden...Ich habe eben bei Alternate.de versucht, mir meinem PC ohne Erfolg zusammenzustellen, wobei entweder Teile fehlten oder wie beim Prozessor von Intel nur die boxed version gab... Also frag ich einfach mal so: Was ist die beste und zuverlässigste Möglichkeit (am besten wenn selber mit webseitenempfehlung) sich seinen selbstzusammengestellten PC zu kaufen?


----------



## Zarlord (10. August 2010)

Du suchst Dir am besten einfach einen PC aus, der von PCGH zusammengestellt wurde. 
Da gibts für jede Preisklasse was gutes und Du kannst sicher sein, dass die erheblich besser sind wie die Komplettrechner von Aldi, Saturn und co. : PCGH

Kaufen kannst Du diese zusammengstellten Rechner dann fertig montiert bei Alternate: Alternate


Da bekommste echt was absolut vernünftiges!


----------

